# Love my Buckmark



## jigman29 (Nov 27, 2016)

I have always been a fan of them and the rugers. But the grip on the Buckmark has been the deciding factor. This morning I shot this little guy off the deck at almost 50 yards. I love being able to make accurate shots like this with these little guns.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm with you man!  I always preferred my Buckmark to the Rugers.  You always read about a handgun becoming an "extension of your own arm."  Well, this one actually does.


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 27, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm with you man!  I always preferred my Buckmark to the Rugers.  You always read about a handgun becoming an "extension of your own arm."  Well, this one actually does.



Exactly! I'm not a huge fan of the new grips. But the old style are my favorite ones.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice shot buddy. I own both. Love them


----------



## jmoser (Nov 28, 2016)

Own 3 BMs including a 7.5" Trail Lite bbl for long iron sight radius [OK fiber optic front not iron !!]
One has a dedicated red dot but all have an integrated rail / rear sight for flexibility.
I have a scope that I take on and off the long bbl gun for 50+ yard shooting now and then but I can still hit a pop can or better with a rest at 50 yards unscoped.
Cant beat these guns for $350 or so but the ever changing frame/grip combos really hurt the aftermarket options for better / different grip options; plus the fact that the grips hold down some internal parts.
Next up is a threaded trail lite bbl in anticipation of suppressor legislation in 2017 .  .  .


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a mod 41 S&W, I bought it years ago from a friend of mine for a little over 200 and had no idea what a fantastic pistol I was buying at the time it is the one with the 7 1/2 barrel and muzzle break and it looks brand new, it is hands down the most accurate 22 pistol I have ever owned, I have all ways heard good things about those buck marks good looking pistol


----------



## jmoser (Nov 30, 2016)

A 41 for $200 ??????  Were you wearing a mask at the time ????
Got 3 of those too; one NIB for someone's inheritance and one I shoot in Bullseye competition.

BM can't hold a candle to the 41 [few can] but a used 41 will get you 3 Brownings nowadays.

That factory 41 bbl / compensator you have is a very collectable combo - treat that gun right and hold on to it.

FYI check out Clark Custom for drop in replacement bbls with integral optic mounts, threaded etc.  Its a 10 second job to switch bbls on the 41 and nice to have variety !!


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 2, 2016)

jeff it was in the 80's when I bought the gun and I think I paid like 250 to 275 for it my buddy whas selling it for a friend that was getting divorced it was basically new in the box when I got it from him I also got a mod 18 S&W as well with target hammer, trigger, sights and grips for around the same price, so I bought both and it was in the same condition


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 4, 2016)

I love my 5.5" slab-sided Buck Mark also.

I can't bag a squirrel at 50 yards with it, with the open sights, but it IS more accurate than any other .22 semi auto in its price range.
The factory trigger was the selling point for me-- no need to have a gunsmith lighten it.


----------



## Redbow (Dec 5, 2016)

My Browning Buckmark is a piece of junk...I had a Ruger but sold it to a friend of mine, wish I had let go of the Buckmark now..Of course its just my luck to get a lemon in anything..


----------



## Dub (Dec 6, 2016)

Great little guns.

Nice shooting.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 10, 2016)

Pic of mine-- in sporting role.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 10, 2016)

*with silencer*

pic of mine, in "tactical" or "quiet hunting" mode, with a silencer (AAC Pilot).


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 11, 2016)

Redbow said:


> My Browning Buckmark is a piece of junk...I had a Ruger but sold it to a friend of mine, wish I had let go of the Buckmark now..Of course its just my luck to get a lemon in anything..



Care to share some specifics?  Why is it junk?


----------



## jmoser (Jan 4, 2017)

Just added a 5.5" threaded & fluted TacSol bbl in Olive Green under the Xmas tree.
All ready for the Hearing Protection Act to pass now !!

Ran ~60 rounds of Fed bulk, CCI minimag, and Aguila HV ammo thru it without a hitch; love the super light weight for a take along gun.

I did have to change the front sight height; using a TacSol combo rail so the rear sight may be a bit off vs factory.  Upgraded to fiber optic front in the process so no complaints.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jul 4, 2017)

:I really like my Rugers...


----------

